# Internet help in Alex!



## ATO1865 (Sep 30, 2010)

I've been here for about two months now and I've been using an Etisalat USB modem for my internet. But it's simply not cutting it anymore. I need wifi or something more reliable in my apartment before i throw my laptop out the window because I can't watch a 30 second video on youtube without waiting 20 minutes for it to load. It's fine for facebook and checking the news..but I need to be able to download things.

What is the best way to get internet installed in an apartment in Alexandria? I do have a land line here but it doesn't have a working number. Are there any suggestions on who to call? Preferable one that is English speaker friendly?

Appreciate any help you can give.


----------



## Whiskey96 (Jun 6, 2010)

I had a similar situation in Cairo, and went to Vodafone...
Engineer came out and checked the line, went off again saying he would
get the line sorted out - when he came back two days later, I was online
within an hour, and apart from two occasions over the next year when the
service went off for 10-15 minutes both times, never had ANY more issues....


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I had a villa with NO phone line - that took ages and they had problems with the connection to the exchange. We are with TE data, but i would have preferred to be with Link dot net

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Vodafone should be able to provide a service if you have some kind of land line, the easiest way to get the billing for the service is to link it to a vodafone pay as you go mobile sim, I just use an old phone with a sim I got specifically for it and top up every month. I pay 222LE and service is ok, I dont really download much stuff but can usually watch news items reasonably well etc


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

I was on Voda ADSL to when I lived in Alexs and can't fault them. Unlike Link who I was with before hand. As the previous poster said your going to need to have a vodafone sim for your mobile to join them and to pay your bills each month by topping up via a top up card. I found this alot more handier as it meant you didn't have to go out your way to an office to pay!! 

As for your landline if it isn't connected and I am assuming your renting your going to need to maybe speak to your landlord about it as he going to need to sort that with his ownership papers unless you have a long term rent contract than you maybe be able to do it. I maybe wrong here but I know of an Egyptian family who can not get a phone connection in their home due to having a rental contract of less than 2 years!


----------

